# R3 SL OR A Soloist ????? Anybody selling one.



## bradendan (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello....Sold my Scott CR1 SL 54cm and now are shopping for a new Cervelo. I live in Colorado and ride 200 road miles a week. Out of that 1500 to 2000 ft. of climbing I will do almost on each ride..I ride centuries and weekend poundings with friends. No racing just like high end frames. I almost bought a R3 SL but than my buddie got a Soloist and loves it. So now I'm confused. Funds are limited as well. So I"ll be shopping for a deal. Thanks for all your input...a new Cervelo owner soon..I'm looking for a 54 R3 or the Sl if anybody knows where I can find one..thanks...D


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Cervelos are generally well stocked by dealers and, the Cervelo website will list the dealers in your area. Ask your buddy where he got his. Insideout Sports is my local dealer and they are loaded with them.


----------



## draftdodger (May 4, 2008)

why did you get rid of your Scott?


----------



## bradendan (Apr 3, 2007)

Just wanted something new...


----------



## draftdodger (May 4, 2008)

new de rosa king 3


----------

